# 2007 tundra



## cazz161 (Feb 14, 2010)

Im looking to put a western hts on a 2007 tundra sr5 dbl cab, was wondering if anyone has one on their tundra. Also if I could possibly put a v plow on instead


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a 2010 Tundra with a 7.5' Fisher SD and I love it. It works great. When I bought my SD the dealer toled me that the Fisher HT (basicly the same thing as the Western HTS) is very lite duty and he toled me the 7.5' HD is to heavy for a Tundra. He toled me that the SD (basicly the same thing as the Western Mid Weight) is the best Fisher plow for my truck. So if your going to buy a Western I would suggest the Mid Weight.


----------



## tundra09 (Mar 14, 2010)

i plowed with a 01 sr5 tundra and it was a very heavy plow> i put a 1.5 lift in front and snow in back. i did some major plowing with that thing> cant kill em and never had a pile to big.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

tundra09;1027367 said:


> i plowed with a 01 sr5 tundra and it was a very heavy plow> i put a 1.5 lift in front and snow in back. i did some major plowing with that thing> cant kill em and never had a pile to big.


Yeah what he said????


----------



## jeffdpsm (Aug 24, 2010)

*SD plow for 2010 Tundra*

Has anyone had issues with mounting a fisher Minute mount 7.5' SD blade to a 2010 Tundra Double cab with a 6.5' bed? I looked on the fisher ematch and it will only allow the SD blade on the 2010 Tundra limited not the Standard grade Tundra for some reason. I can't see any difference with the specs that would limit the SD blade. I have seen many pics online of the fisher SD on the Tundra grade TRD model though. I have a 2005 GMC Sierra 1500 with a 2 year old Fisher SD blade that I would like to upgrade to a Tundra doublecab for the kid room in back and swap the Plow over to the 2010 Tundra but I am afraid it will mess up the front end of the Tundra. Has anyone had any issues with mounting the SD blade to a 2010 Tundra? Why does Fisher only allow the SD blade on the Tundra Limited? Any advice would be appreciated.

-JD


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

jeffdpsm;1062419 said:


> Has anyone had issues with mounting a fisher Minute mount 7.5' SD blade to a 2010 Tundra Double cab with a 6.5' bed? I looked on the fisher ematch and it will only allow the SD blade on the 2010 Tundra limited not the Standard grade Tundra for some reason. I can't see any difference with the specs that would limit the SD blade. I have seen many pics online of the fisher SD on the Tundra grade TRD model though. I have a 2005 GMC Sierra 1500 with a 2 year old Fisher SD blade that I would like to upgrade to a Tundra doublecab for the kid room in back and swap the Plow over to the 2010 Tundra but I am afraid it will mess up the front end of the Tundra. Has anyone had any issues with mounting the SD blade to a 2010 Tundra? Why does Fisher only allow the SD blade on the Tundra Limited? Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> -JD


I have a 2010 Tundra with a 7.5' Fisher SD and I love it. It works great. When I bought my SD the dealer toled me that the Fisher HT is very lite duty and he toled me the 7.5' HD is to heavy for a Tundra. He toled me that the SD is the best Fisher plow for a Tundra.


----------



## jeffdpsm (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I love my Fisher Sd plow too but am curious why the fisher e match ily shows it as an option on the tundra limited and not the tundra grade with TRD package.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

jeffdpsm;1062901 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I love my Fisher Sd plow too but am curious why the fisher e match ily shows it as an option on the tundra limited and not the tundra grade with TRD package.


I'm not sure. Emach isn't allways corect. A 7.5' SD would work on your truck.


----------

